

New Startup Seeking 2 Developers - mgtarheels

A new tech startup is seeking two developers. We are looking to make these two developers as founders, receiving founder's shares, while joining two other founders (myself included).<p>To apply, you must be willing and able to attend an incubator for 3 months and be one hell of a developer. Our idea has garnered interest with the incubators and we have been in talks and email exchanges, so we know this is a good idea and a viable idea.<p>You will have to sign an NDA with a non-compete clause if we decide to work together.<p>Regarding the project, we're allowing the two developers to choose the best language and ways to make this idea come to fruition.<p>No specific project details regarding the idea will be disclosed until papers are signed.<p>If you're not serious, do not waste your time nor our time.<p>Please send all inquiries to mgtarheels5@hotmail.com
======
vyrotek
I'm under the impression that these types of job postings never work here. The
only 'stealth company' postings I've seen people interested in are ones where
the company has already been accepted by YC or similar incubator.

As a developer, I can tell you that you're going to have a tough time getting
anyone's attention without some more details. Good luck.

~~~
mgtarheels
Completely understandable. I'd like to add more, but I've to walk a fine line
between my ignorance on the tech side and revealing too much.

I'm great with the business marketing, and connections side. Not so much on
the development aspect, but not totally in the dark.

If you've any recommendations on what to add, I'd like to hear them so I can
edit the post.

